# New Remote Electronic Predator Caller



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Well guys I am always interested in something new that is inexpensive, but that actually works. Well there is a new caller on the market. It's size and shape are very similar to the little Cass Creek Callers. The difference is this on has a Remote. So I just had to take the Rio 600 MP3 Player off of the Coffee Mug Caller and give this a try.

The caller has 5 sounds on it, Coyote Greeting, Distressed Pups, Jackrabbit Distress, Cottontail Distress & Fawn Bleats. The volume control is on the caller itself and the remote consists of a small controller that is 3 1/4" long x 1 1/2" wide. The controller has an individual push button for each of the 5 sounds. I am actually impressed with the sounds themselves.

Yep it has the same itty bitty speaker and sound quality of the Cass Creek, so I just had to try something different. I wired in a Speaker Jack which I mounted to the back of the caller, then plugged into and mounted in on my Coffee Mug Caller I built with a Speco SPC-5 Speaker & Radio Shack Mini Amp.

Immediately I ran into a problem. The volume control on the caller unit is soo cheesy when I tried to turn the volume up, it increased the volume, but also the amount of Snap, Crackle & Pop. It was horrible, so the only solution was to hot glue the volume control in a fixed position where it produced the best sound. I then added a simple on-off switch between the battery pack and the circut board to turn the caller on & off.





































The photos should be self explainatory. To test the unit out we set it on the step of my buddies house and went for a walk with the remote in hand. We'd walk a ways and push one of the sound buttons, and the caller would sound. We kept doing this till we got roughly 50 yards from the caller at which point I had to push the sound button twice each time to get the caller to sound.

As per the sound quality, well closer than about 10 yards we could hear some background noise (hiss), but after we got farther than about 10 yards we no longer could detect the noise. As per the volume it is about the same as my other caller (RS Mini Amp, Speco SPC-5 Speaker) with the Rio 600 MP3 Player volume set at half.

All in all with the Coffee Mug, RS Mini Amp, Speco SPC-5 Speaker, seperate switches, indicator lights etc, I have about $90.00 invested in this remote caller.

I would say someone wanting an entry level caller they can put together and modify themselves for the least amount of $$$, this is worth a consideration. Yea there are much, much better callers out there, and one can be put together for not a lot more $$$, but this was a fun project, and I am thinking it just may call in a Coyote or two.

Larry


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

A great test you did! It looks like a neat product: here in MN I can't use a caller that is controled by a remote: I have the ol' Johnny Stewart call, and a knock off from Wind River (or something like that) I wish I could use a remote because those dang fox and Coyotes seem to bust me every time: They get 50 yards down wind and dissappear! For guys heading out, a remote caller would be sweet! Great pics.


----------

